# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Wiki Documentation Maintenance Project

## ventrical

Hi all,

We had a very vigorous discussion yesterday about wiki documentation and how many help , how to's and other wiki pages are outdated or lacking in instructions  etc..

  I had started a thread in Ubuntu Development Version and I am starting a sort of dupe here also. We need to get  members  to make suggestions and do some actual revisions of several wiki pages.

Please look here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323312

and see if you would like to get involved.

 It started yesterday here:  http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/me...cs-next-steps/

 and it dealt specifically with snappy documents but then the conversation bifurcated to discussing wiki docs in general. So any helps and suggestions  are appreciated. Mostly we need persons to manually edit and upgrade the wikis. Upgraded wikis means a current knowledge base!.

Regards..

----------


## ventrical

Go to this thread: https://help.ubuntu.com/community

 and then click the link; Edubuntu Cookbook.

You will see it was last updated in 2010, 6 years ago.

regards..

----------

